# Emergency money, if robbed



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Within the past couple of days I have had a Frenchman on holiday in Spain, who had his car broken into and all his papers, money and cards stolen.

Without ID he could not get money transferred by say Western Union. I tried to help him by letting him 'use my ID' so that he could get money transferred to me and I could then give it to him, but Western Union where we asked said they could not pay out money which had been paid-in, in another country (odd)

We then tried to get his bank in France to transfer money to my account in Spain. His bank would not do that.

The last French Consulate to see they could help. (hope he had better luck than one might get from the British Consulate ! )

Today an acquaintance has just emailed me from Kiev. She too had lost money, cards etc but not her passport, so I was able to send her 1,800 euros via Western Union to tide her over.

The experiences started me thinking, how could I protect myself from being in a similar predicament, foreign land, no money, cards, no ID etc

I would like to here how others protect themselves-.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Within the past couple of days I have had a Frenchman on holiday in Spain, who had his car broken into and all his papers, money and cards stolen.
> 
> Without ID he could not get money transferred by say Western Union. I tried to help him by letting him 'use my ID' so that he could get money transferred to me and I could then give it to him, but Western Union where we asked said they could not pay out money which had been paid-in, in another country (odd)
> 
> ...


Having had problems in the past when my purse was stolen, now I never keep my credit/debit cards in my purse along with my cash, but always in separate pockets in my handbag. When travelling, I keep some "emergency money" somewhere about my person, separate from the rest. If I'm walking around a market, or some other crowded place, I prefer to carry my purse in my hand rather than leave it in my bag, reasoning that a pickpocket would rather steal it by stealth than risk a confrontation by trying to snatch it from me. I have a written note of my credit/debit card numbers and the phone numbers to call to cancel them in an emergency. I don't hang my handbag over the back of my chair in a restaurant or bar, or put it on the floor next to me, nor (having had my bag stolen once in the UK by this means) do I put my bag down on the floor beside me in a shop if I'm looking at something or trying it on.

I don't travel by car so wouldn't leave all my valuables locked inside one.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Western Union where we asked said they could not pay out money which had been paid-in, in another country (odd)


That is odd considering that is their actual business model.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The best solution is never to have all your cash or cards on your person. I carry the minimum cash with me, sometimes only a few euros as I keep a credit card on which I can draw cash if I need any. If that's stolen or lost, a quick call to the bank and it's cancelled.
All relevant numbers for emergencies are in my phone book cunningly concealed as friend's phone numbers. 
American Express are very useful in an enmergency, if you are a cardholder and can get to a branch.
A friend I had always thought sensible had her bag with cards and cash stolen. In the bag was a little book with all her card and bank account numbers, PINs and passwords. Her account was completely cleaned out.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I have often thought, when hearing of people being robbed of their possessions and car, and are left standing by the roadside, with nothing, what the hell do they do?
The consul don't lend money
Your phone may have been stolen too.
The only thing to save them is the kindness of strangers- a Good Samaritan, but would anyone stop to help anyway as:
A people are understandably suspicious if strangers
B it's illegal to pick up someone on the side of the road
What a nightmare!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Within the past couple of days I have had a Frenchman on holiday in Spain, who had his car broken into and all his papers, money and cards stolen.
> 
> Without ID he could not get money transferred by say Western Union. I tried to help him by letting him 'use my ID' so that he could get money transferred to me and I could then give it to him, but Western Union where we asked said they could not pay out money which had been paid-in, in another country (odd)
> 
> ...


I would change my email account password every month. Works a treat.
“Stranded Traveler” scam still going strong

EDIT: Just saw your other thread - oops!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

> B it's illegal to pick up someone on the side of the road


I have never heard of that, are you sure ?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not sure it is.

It is definitely not allowed at a toll booth or on the side of a highway/motorway but that is generally because people aren't allowed to be there in the first place just milling around.

It may be illegal but apart from what I mentioned above there is no other mention of it in the highway code(English version) at least.
There may well be other laws that say it though not related to the highway code.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Within the past couple of days I have had a Frenchman on holiday in Spain, who had his car broken into and all his papers, money and cards stolen.
> 
> Without ID he could not get money transferred by say Western Union. I tried to help him by letting him 'use my ID' so that he could get money transferred to me and I could then give it to him, but Western Union where we asked said they could not pay out money which had been paid-in, in another country (odd)
> 
> ...


A good question & no I will not tell you to not get into that situation in the first place by doing this or that.
I am sure that some banks (Caja Mar/Rural Caja) have a system where you can go to a ATM and obtain funds via your pin etc (must be a few hurdles)
I have seen the add by NatWest who offer this service to cover just what you are talking about.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> I'm not sure it is.
> 
> It is definitely not allowed at a toll booth or on the side of a highway/motorway but that is generally because people aren't allowed to be there in the first place just milling around.
> 
> ...


It is not the picking up/dropping off that is illegal it's stopping to do so in the places mentioned. 

"_You MUST NOT stop on the carriageway, hard shoulder, slip road, central reservation or verge except in an emergency, or when told to do so by the police, HA traffic officers in uniform, an emergency sign or by flashing red light signals. Do not stop on the hard shoulder to either make or receive mobile phone calls.
Laws MT(E&W)R regs 5A, 7, 9, 10 & 16,MT(S)R regs 6(1), 8, 9 & 14, PRA 2002 sect 41 & sched 5(8), & RTA 1988 sects 35 & 163 as amended by TMA 2004, sect 6"_

"_You MUST NOT pick up or set down anyone, or walk on a motorway, except in an emergency.
Laws RTRA sect 17 & MT(E&W)R reg 15"_

And just in passing, failure to observe the highway code is not a breach of the law, although doing so may be used to support an actual breach of *a specific law*.


----------

